Ask HN: Anyone Using Amazon's Mechanical Turk? - stevewilhelm
======
mchannon
Used it a fair bit; gets expensive, and you get what you pay for, unless you
spend a fair amount of money (some people have trouble being honest- maybe
they're in too much a hurry). You can opt to not pay people who don't do the
job, and that usually involves sewing in secret tests and checks to find out
who those people are.

Surprisingly, most turkers (laborers) are US or India based. You can limit by
country, or even by state. They average in the 30's, and run the gamut from
~40% full time turkers to janitors to security guards to police to teachers to
attorneys and physicians. Many are high school or less, many college-educated.

Happy to answer any more detailed questions.

------
tmaly
I used it in the past, but I was thinking of using it again. I am still trying
to come up with a decent strategy. Someone passed along theirs to me, but I
have not been able to go through it yet.

Essentially I am looking to avoid hiring someone on fiverr as its more of a
hassle with poor results. Turk is what I am considering now even if I get some
duplicates.

------
courtneyhwilson
Depends on the kind of work you're looking to get done. If it's relatively
high volume and you need enterprise grade results there are better options
like CloudFactory. Check them out.

------
khillman
An option to consider is Alegion. We specialize in maximizing the efficiencies
of cloud labor (i.e. MTurk). Would be happy to discuss your project and see if
we can help.

